# Help with locking fork identification?



## DonChristie (Jan 4, 2011)

Is this a Schwinn fork? What year was the fork offered? I appreciate any input.


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 4, 2011)

First year for the Schwinn "Cycelock" was 1936. The cyclinder was in the middle of the back of the fork. In 1937 Schwinn changed it to be angled out for easier access.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 4, 2011)

So one year only, huh? nice. So you think this bike pictured could be a 1936 Motorbike? Thanks for the info!


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 4, 2011)

That's my guess. Crank date might prove it. Where's our Schwinn experts?


----------



## Xcelsior (Jan 5, 2011)

That's a locking BLADE fork used on 39 schwinn dx and c mods.  Yes the straight back was a 36 only item but that would be a truss fork.  You have a standard blade fork.  Because of the straight down tube on 39 dx and c models, you would see that blade fork.  It locks the same as a 36 where you have to rotate the wheel 90* to the bike.  You can also see c model detail on your fork.  Measure the tank opening with your hand as a fist turned like you are holding a a steering wheel at the 3 o'clock position.  If it passes through easily you have a motorbike frame, if not, c model frame.


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 5, 2011)

The graphics on the fork don't appear to be correct for 1939 models...at least from catalogs that I have. The design does appear in 1938 catalogs and earlier. Plus, that does not appear to be a bladed fork. But again, I am not a Schwinn expert, I am just going by what I see in the literature...and of course Leon tells me "don't always believe literature". However I do agree that it should be a truss fork...so...???


----------



## Xcelsior (Jan 5, 2011)

The fork itself was used in 39 on upgraded dx and only 39 dx for the dx, no other year dx.  It was also used on c models of different years but with obvious different graphics.  The detail or graphics were used on multiple year c mods, not strictly the year of the schwinn 39.  You wouldn't find that fork on a motorbike or 36 cycleplane. Basicly, it is not just a 36 thing.  That pertains to the truss fork. That is what I was trying to say without confusing the gentleman.


----------



## J.C. (Jan 5, 2011)

*Hard to say for sure with that awesome repaint but I'd bet my left nut (not worth much I might add) that your frame is a 1936 Cycleplane/Motorbike and your fork (I'd bet my right nut cuz it's worth more) is a 1939.  Graphics on the fork are from a BC or C model for sure.  The mix of the frame, fork, girls sprocket, hockeystick (34-36) chainguard, straight back non-truss blade fork, and incorrect seat turn it in to a Frankenbike and make things a bit more difficult to nail down, but that's my two nuts worth.  Hey, where do I get that cool decal you got on yours?  I need one for my Aerocycle*


----------



## Xcelsior (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't go betting nuts too fast, remember that the 36 frame style carried over into 37 and he just might take you up on that. Then what if you're wrong? Who comes to collect or do you just hack it off and ship it?


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 5, 2011)

Right or wrong, I dont want his nuts! lol. I kinda figured it was a Frankenbike. I have the opportunity to buy it and was not sure about the forks. In order to restore it, it is definately a money pit. I may pass on it...


----------



## Xcelsior (Jan 5, 2011)

The fork is worth anywhere from 50 to 75 and maybe 100 on the frame if that helps.  I have extra locking forks for that frame if you decided to purchase and you want to change it out.  I have other motorbike parts for it as well.  (and no JC I do not have a tank for sale!)


----------



## J.C. (Jan 5, 2011)

*Sorry, my wife has claimed my nuts as her own, so all bets are off *


----------

